# I did a bad thing... I blame BMW drivers. Plus more MS Paint



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

I was silly.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Just... er..... WHY? :? 
What did either of you gain from this :?: [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Do you mean he was alongside you and you were accelerating to stop him overtaking?


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Am I missing something?

Wtf is the post about?


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

I am assuming this had been edited to remove the thing vital to understanding what is going on...?


----------

